# Laptop for Programming 35-45k



## Devrath_ND (Nov 2, 2014)

Dear All,

I want to buy a laptop for my developing and will be using tools like Visual Studio and SQL Server and other tools.

I want the laptop to be programmer friendly and have a good keyboard layout and trackpad.

*Budget*
35-45k preferably. But can shell out 5 more if it makes a big difference.

*Size*
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

*Primary tasks*
Programming and Gaming

*Typical configuration*
i5, 8 GB RAM, 500 GB or 1TB HDD

Please suggest me a good laptop for the above specification.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2014)

Specify gaming tittles you want to play.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 2, 2014)

All the latest ones in playable settings ie: low to medium settings..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2014)

+1 to lenovo z50


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to lenovo z50



That costs around 60k.. That is outside my budget.. Please suggest within my budget


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 2, 2014)

Devrath_ND said:


> That costs around 60k.. That is outside my budget.. Please suggest within my budget




If 15" screen is a must,then you may go for *Lenovo Z50 Full HD Screen @ Rs.48,260/-*
Since you had already mentioned that* you could extend by Rs.5k *more than your budget.

IT PERFECTLY FITS YOUR BILL.

Otherwise you may buy *Dell Inspiron 14 5447 @ Rs.42,990/-*  which I had purchased this Diwali from Flipkart. An awesome one.

But I still suggest to go by Lenovo if you could shell out Rs.48k


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

Go with Z50


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 5, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Go with Z50



For me programming performance is more important than gaming performance so suggest me keeping that in mind please.

Confused on the ULV processor.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 5, 2014)

Devrath_ND said:


> For me programming performance is more important than gaming performance so suggest me keeping that in mind please.
> 
> Confused on the ULV processor.


Current gen mid range laptops come with ULVs. 
Last year's G500 and Z500 series had 3rd/4th gen mobile i5s compared to 4th gen ULV i5s now.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

Devrath_ND said:


> For me programming performance is more important than gaming performance so suggest me keeping that in mind please.
> 
> Confused on the ULV processor.



That is somewhat the best that you can get in your budget.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Otherwise you may buy *Dell Inspiron 14 5447 @ Rs.42,990/-*  which I had purchased this Diwali from Flipkart. An awesome one.



I was looking for a laptop on similar budget (~40k) for similar tasks (i.e running VS and SQL Server). No gaming, no movie, no Linux nothing else. Just need it for portability. For everything else I have a powerfull desktop back at home 

So I'd like to know more about this model. How is your experience. A short basic review will help very much. (Yeah I have gone through few reviews on internet already).

And finally, Dell declared that they won't provide any warranty for products bought from snapdeal. Now they have stated the same for Amazon India on their website. So how reliable is to buy it from Flipkart? If someday they declare the same for FK, then I will be in big trouble.

Also, some FK reviews says that they have got a Dell Bag too, so is that true for you too? Or I need to buy a bag differently?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I was looking for a laptop on similar budget (~40k) for similar tasks (i.e running VS and SQL Server). No gaming, no movie, no Linux nothing else. Just need it for portability. For everything else I have a powerfull desktop back at home
> 
> So I'd like to know more about this model. How is your experience. A short basic review will help very much. (Yeah I have gone through few reviews on internet already).
> 
> ...



Brother, you get a DELL Backpack if you purchase from Flipkart.
As of now no issues regarding warranty if you buy from Flipkart. In fact as a Diwali Bonus I am getting 2 years of extra warranty @ Rs.5,000/- and Gift Vouchers worth Rs.3,000/- from Giftbig.com
Though I had to shell out Rs.1,499/- as *CONVENIENCE CHARGE!!!!!!?????????????*

Brother,the Diwali Offer has ended,but you still get the* Backpack even now* as an offer.

Regarding my experience with this Laptop/Ultrabook ,feel free to read *this*.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Brother, you get a DELL Backpack if you purchase from Flipkart.
> As of now no issues regarding warranty if you buy from Flipkart. In fact as a Diwali Bonus I am getting 2 years of extra warranty @ Rs.5,000/- and Gift Vouchers worth Rs.3,000/- from Giftbig.com
> Though I had to shell out Rs.1,499/- as *CONVENIENCE CHARGE!!!!!!?????????????*
> 
> ...



Thanks. But this laptop doesn't have any Optical Drive. That's a big negative point.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks. But this laptop doesn't have any Optical Drive. That's a big negative point.



Yeah,that's right.
I had already purchased a LG GP50NB40 Slim* external* DVD-writer from Amazon.in at Rs.1,562/- ,just before the Diwali offers.
In fact Krishnandu,if you may, an external DVD-writer can be purchased for any situations like this. Considering the price point,it has became much less in cost,compared to 2 yrs.ago.

Since it is an Ultrabook conforming to Intel standards,it does not have any optical drive.

Basically, I am very much satisfied with my Laptop/Ultrabook.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yeah,that's right.
> I had already purchased a LG GP50NB40 Slim* external* DVD-writer from Amazon.in at Rs.1,562/- ,just before the Diwali offers.
> In fact Krishnandu,if you may, an external DVD-writer can be purchased for any situations like this. Considering the price point,it has became much less in cost,compared to 2 yrs.ago.
> 
> ...



Can't fix anything. I need optical drive. As this will be completely used for development purpose, I may need to give handovers / release DVD's. In that case I have to carry an external DVD Writer always. That's hectic.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can't fix anything. I need optical drive. As this will be completely used for development purpose, I may need to give handovers / release DVD's. In that case I have to carry an external DVD Writer always. That's hectic.



Then go by DELL Vostro series or Inspiron 15 series,where you get an optical drive along with the laptop as a component.

You may look out for other manufacturer or models also.
*By the by this Ultrabook comes with backlit keys :---> a big + point.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then go by DELL Vostro series or Inspiron 15 series,where you get an optical drive along with the laptop as a component.
> 
> You may look out for other manufacturer or models also.
> *By the by this Ultrabook comes with backlit keys :---> a big + point.*



Yeah. Choosing a laptop has become too complicated. Exact same configuration of Vostro and Inspiron have different price. What's the difference?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 8, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah. Choosing a laptop has become too complicated. Exact same configuration of Vostro and Inspiron have different price. What's the difference?



AFAIK, for DELL laptops(Series in increasing order of pricing or specs or functionality) :--->

Vostro < Inspiron < Latitude


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2014)

Vostro is kind of office users laptop just like lenovo thinkpad series.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> AFAIK, for DELL laptops(Series in increasing order of pricing or specs or functionality) :--->
> 
> Vostro < Inspiron < Latitude





$hadow said:


> Vostro is kind of office users laptop just like lenovo thinkpad series.



If one should go by specs, then why not Error 500 Server Error? It's priced much lower and specs are same.

One can also go for i3 version of the same which would cost much lower.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> If one should go by specs, then why not Error 500 Server Error? It's priced much lower and specs are same.
> 
> One can also go for i3 version of the same which would cost much lower.



14 inch washed out display and cramped keyboard i s what I can tell from personal viewing.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2014)

$hadow said:


> 14 inch washed out display and cramped keyboard i s what I can tell from personal viewing.



Got that


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 9, 2014)

$hadow said:


> 14 inch washed out display and cramped keyboard i s what I can tell from personal viewing.





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> If one should go by specs, then why not Error 500 Server Error? It's priced much lower and specs are same.
> 
> One can also go for i3 version of the same which would cost much lower.




Not for the Inspiron 5447 at least. Keyboard does not have a separate numeric pad,that happens with all 14" laptops. The keys itself are of island type and distinctive,never felt any cramped while typing. Each keys are distinct and separate from each other.
As for the display it is 1366x768, but most of the 15" displays do have same 1366x768.
Now according to ppi calculator 14" gives : *111.94* whereas 15.6" gives : *100.45*
The difference though about 12 still gives a clear ,crisp, display difference to *some *extent. 
Intel core-i3 *<<* Intel core-i5 in processing power,which is known by everybody,hence a price difference.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2014)

Man you should check out V3446 an your experience and review will both change very soon. I just never appear to like this laptop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> If one should go by specs, then why not Error 500 Server Error? It's priced much lower and specs are same.
> 
> One can also go for i3 version of the same which would cost much lower.



Why go for it when Lenovo B590 has better processor for your needs and under 35k.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 9, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Man you should check out V3446 an your experience and review will both change very soon. I just never appear to like this laptop.



What happened to you man?
You have much expertise in Tech than me.
As according to V3446 (14") one of the * PROS* is the nVIDIA 820M, the other one being the 4cell battery.
Rest of all,it has 500GB HDD.
Screen resolution and specs are same.
The most important* CON* is that it has a single slot for memory,whereas the Inspiron 5447 has 2 slots.

*Liking is a complete PERSONAL choice or rather a prerogative for all of us.* What you may not like is very much likeable for me and vice-versa


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why go for it when Lenovo B590 has better processor for your needs and under 35k.



Nothing, I was just surfing around and trying to know the things. The one you referred me has 4th Gen i3.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nothing, I was just surfing around and trying to know the things. The one you referred me has 4th Gen i3.



nope, has 3rd gen i5 Lenovo B590


----------



## $hadow (Nov 10, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> What happened to you man?
> You have much expertise in Tech than me.
> As according to V3446 (14") one of the * PROS* is the nVIDIA 820M, the other one being the 4cell battery.
> Rest of all,it has 500GB HDD.
> ...


Inspiron has been a great all rounder series for dell. The graphic card is a pros but I never meant to question it. The keyboard used in V3446 is a cramped and dull feedback type of keyboard. You never enjoy typing on it like you do on other Dell laptop. My friend bought this model and was freaked out in nearly a week or so and later on resulted in buying G500 if I remember correctly. And yes you are absolutely right about the liking perspective 

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nothing, I was just surfing around and trying to know the things. The one you referred me has 4th Gen i3.



It is a i5 variant.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 10, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Inspiron has been a great all rounder series for dell. The graphic card is a pros but I never meant to question it. The keyboard used in V3446 is a cramped and dull feedback type of keyboard. You never enjoy typing on it like you do on other Dell laptop. My friend bought this model and was freaked out in nearly a week or so and later on resulted in buying G500 if I remember correctly. And yes you are absolutely right about the liking perspective
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Sorry brother,misquoted you.
Actually, the Dell Inspiron 14 5447 has an island type of keyboard(the one I purchased and  am using). Believe me if you see clearly to the pics. I posted on comment no.#54 at this *thread*,you'll notice that.
Its really a breeze to use the keyboard as well as the touchpad.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah right 3rd Gen i5. Sorry I forgot


----------



## $hadow (Nov 11, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry brother,misquoted you.
> Actually, the Dell Inspiron 14 5447 has an island type of keyboard(the one I purchased and  am using). Believe me if you see clearly to the pics. I posted on comment no.#54 at this *thread*,you'll notice that.
> Its really a breeze to use the keyboard as well as the touchpad.



it will be better of to leave this topic . We have our choices as we respect others as well. Looks like they changed the initial keyboard after the first batch. Since the pic you quoted is a different laptop keyboard all together


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2014)

$hadow said:


> it will be better of to leave this topic . We have our choices as we respect others as well. Looks like they changed the initial keyboard after the first batch. Since the pic you quoted is a different laptop keyboard all together


Thank You Friend [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION].
Your comments are highly +++++-Ve & admirable.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thank You Friend [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION].
> Your comments are highly +++++-Ve & admirable.



Same from my side man . We are here to share our knowledge so better share it so that we can help others and other can help us also


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey finally I have decided to buy this laptop after saving a lot.

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.42990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Is this the right one ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 15, 2015)

Devrath_ND said:


> Hey finally I have decided to buy this laptop after saving a lot.
> 
> Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.42990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> Is this the right one ?



go for it


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

Devrath_ND said:


> Hey finally I have decided to buy this laptop after saving a lot.
> 
> Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.42990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> Is this the right one ?



Yup buy it


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 16, 2015)

Resolution is at 1366x768 only and not FHD.
It comes with DOS.
If [MENTION=33586]Devrath_ND[/MENTION], wants to have the Lenovo Z50-70,then why not go for the FHD screen?
Is the model very feasible for price to performance ratio?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 16, 2015)

Can I avail the 3 years warranty on that ? I am not able to find the same laptop sold by WS Retail..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Resolution is at 1366x768 only and not FHD.
> It comes with DOS.
> If [MENTION=33586]Devrath_ND[/MENTION], wants to have the Lenovo Z50-70,then why not go for the FHD screen?
> Is the model very feasible for price to performance ratio?



That model has 840m compared to 820m which comes in FHD models at that budget.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That model has 840m compared to 820m which comes in FHD models at that budget.



At the cost of sacrificing screen resolution of FHD!!!

Just makes me wonder why on earth except LENOVO all laptops from other manufacturers are termed as crapware by some people,even when specs. to specs. comparison are similar or same in all respects.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> At the cost of sacrificing screen resolution of FHD!!!
> 
> Just makes me wonder why on earth except LENOVO all laptops from other manufacturers are termed as crapware by some people,even when specs. to specs. comparison are similar or same in all respects.



Every OEM has its time when they offer better configs at lower prices. Dell was good with its Inspiron R SE series (I wanted the 17r SE but dell india fcuked the pricing so badly) and also when they used to have options to customise the config as per your choice. You won't get 840m from other OEMs in that budget currently.

Also reliability is a major factor for deciding which laptop to buy. The hinges of my dad's Dell Inspiron 15r broke within 2 years while I'm using a >7 year old Lenovo R61 myself without any such problems. Buddy, if you think I'm overdoing the laptop recommendations, I'll stop. But it won't change the fact that currently no other laptop OEM is remotely trying to be consumer friendly.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Every OEM has its time when they offer better configs at lower prices. Dell was good with its Inspiron R SE series (I wanted the 17r SE but dell india fcuked the pricing so badly) and also when they used to have options to customise the config as per your choice. You won't get 840m from other OEMs in that budget currently.
> 
> Also reliability is a major factor for deciding which laptop to buy. The hinges of my dad's Dell Inspiron 15r broke within 2 years while I'm using a >7 year old Lenovo R61 myself without any such problems. Buddy, if you think I'm overdoing the laptop recommendations, I'll stop. But it won't change the fact that currently no other laptop OEM is remotely trying to be consumer friendly.


Hey,Hey, Saiyan I have no authority/right  nor any intention to impose or stop any of our Friends(including you) for any discussion or recommendation of any model on laptops.

I admit that what you say are reallly true and best for any one seeking a laptop. The Lenovo Flex 2 is really awesome with FHD screens and the hardware specs. it delivers. Even most of the Lenovo models are performing very well,no doubt on that. 
I am sorry for waht happened to the hinges of your Dad's DELL laptop. But those mishaps occur any any models of other manufacturers. Some 2~3 years back HP laptops were plagued with battery issues. Even Sony laptops had a fair amount of issues pertaining to battery some years back. But does it mean that all HP or Sony Laptops (presently) are bad? Some of our Friends had issues with Seagate HDD's or WD's HDD's or Toshiba's HDD's,but could we generalize for the sake of some people,that they are all bad always. Same thing with DELL also. Some "x" people faced issues with them does not necessarily implies that all other people using them will face issues/problems. *My whole point of discussion or argument whatever may be called is on that.* Why generalisation of facts??. Issues ,problems, solutions are always specific,not to be generalised with the whole facet of products.

Many of our Forum friends has suffered from buying through Snapdeal,but I including many others werelucky and did not suffer. Same thing with Micromax phones. Many were aghast by theit terrible A.S.S ,but many were happy also.But we can't deem MMX to be a complete crap or sh!t presently. We belong to a miniscule portion of Tech product users in this Forum ,while there is a whole world out there with much greater number of  persons as Technical Enthusiasts,Geek,Savvy,etc.who cater to different products according to their wish and will and choice.
Lenovo has come a long way and is reaching for newer heights in the Tech world through its products,value and A.S.S, but it is also undeniable that HP,DELL,ASUS,ACER,etc. manufacturers of Laptop are not sitting idle and subduing themselves into oblivion.
Hope you understand my points brother.
*No offence taken and nothing personal regarding recommendation and choice of Lenovo laptops.*

Requesting you brother,Please do not misunderstand me nor do I have any grudge of settlement against you.
You are in your own rights of knowledge as so do I.


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I am not able to find that Z50-70 model with N15S-GT card in any shop in Bangalore. Even in flipkart it is out of stock and not sold by WS Retail. Is there any other alternatives for this or should I wait ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2015)

Devrath_ND said:


> Hey guys, I am not able to find that Z50-70 model with N15S-GT card in any shop in Bangalore. Even in flipkart it is out of stock and not sold by WS Retail. Is there any other alternatives for this or should I wait ?


Amazon.in, thedostore.com


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 26, 2015)

Is this a good buy at this price ?

Buy Lenovo 59-429607 15.6-inch Laptop (Silver) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

or should I wait for 5th gen processors.. Will that make a lot of difference or drive the prices down of these laptops ?


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

Devrath_ND said:


> Is this a good buy at this price ?
> 
> Buy Lenovo 59-429607 15.6-inch Laptop (Silver) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 
> or should I wait for 5th gen processors.. Will that make a lot of difference or drive the prices down of these laptops ?


Budget laptops won't see a lot of price cut.


----------

